# Coffee Brewing Methods



## jawyman (Feb 11, 2008)

What is the best method of brewing a cup of coffee?

1. Percolator 
2. Auto-Drip 
3. French Press 
4. Moka
5. Espresso


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 11, 2008)

French Press... Best Brew, Best Favor, Strongest Taste....


----------



## jawyman (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the French press makes the smoothest and most flavourful cup of coffee. It takes a little more time to use, but you will know it was not wasted time after the first sip.


----------



## Coram Deo (Feb 11, 2008)

I totally agree......



jawyman said:


> I think the French press makes the smoothest and most flavourful cup of coffee. It takes a little more time to use, but you will know it was not wasted time after the first sip.


----------



## jawyman (Feb 11, 2008)

, brother.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 11, 2008)

I chose drip simply because I'm usually not in the mood to do a lot of work when making coffee. I have a French Press that I picked up from Ikea and that makes some really good coffee (smooth as noted).


----------



## Craig (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the coffee makes all the difference....my favorite is from Gevalia: Royal Vinter

There's an inexact science to different kinds of coffees...with Gevalia I use heaping spoonfuls and I pack the grounds tight before I let the water drip in. If the coffee is of a lesser quality, very HEAPING spoonfuls.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2008)

thunaer said:


> French Press... Best Brew, Best Favor, Strongest Taste....





jawyman said:


> I think the French press makes the smoothest and most flavourful cup of coffee. It takes a little more time to use, but you will know it was not wasted time after the first sip.


----------



## Wannabee (Feb 11, 2008)

French press is excellent, but I prefer the stovetop espresso pot. Bialetti is tops...


----------



## turmeric (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a French Press, a stovetop espresso maker and that funny-shaped thing you make Turkish coffee in. I have used all three(though not at the same time!) French press is quickest for me in the morning. Only as long as it takes the water to heat.


----------



## Seb (Feb 11, 2008)

Modern Marvels did a coffee episode a while back. They interviewed the CEOs of several different coffee companies, such as Foldgers and Starbucks, and asked 'What's your favorite brewing method?" All but one answered "French Press."

These guys know more about coffee than most and can probably afford whatever they want and yet they chose the lowly press pot. 

It was an endorsement of simplicity and desire for complete control of the whole brewing process.

I likes the press pot coffee!


----------



## KMK (Feb 11, 2008)

I use a perculator but it is on its last legs. Any suggestions? How does the 'french press' work? How many cups can you make?


----------



## Grymir (Feb 11, 2008)

Drip Coffee. Columbian Coffee. Bunn Coffee maker. (Noticable improvement to my Mr. Some kind of Coffee maker.)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2008)

KMK said:


> I use a perculator but it is on its last legs. Any suggestions? How does the 'french press' work? How many cups can you make?



French Press


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Feb 11, 2008)

I received a french press as a gift from my wife for that pagan holiday in December . Although it is a little more labor-intensive, the press makes the finest coffee I've ever tasted. 

I use Starbucks whole bean coffee almost exclusively. I grind my own and brew it fresh. I like Sumatra the best.


----------



## reformedcop (Feb 11, 2008)

French Press is my favorite, however I usually only have time for drip in the morning.

Has anyone ever seen or tried this? Looks pretty cool!

YouTube - Aerobie "AeroPress" Brewer


----------



## toddpedlar (Feb 11, 2008)

Much prefer the French press, but I can't afford the coffee I go through when I use one....


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 11, 2008)

reformedcop said:


> French Press is my favorite, however I usually only have time for drip in the morning.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen or tried this? I want to try it??
> 
> YouTube - Aerobie "AeroPress" Brewer



Looks interesting. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 11, 2008)

I would like a Saeco machine like my in-laws have. The intern pay just won't allow for it though!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 11, 2008)

I love Huguenot's Press... that is a more Reformed answer. Jeff, will you press some tomorrow between classes?


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 12, 2008)

My wife and I grind our own beans. But, honestly, maybe it's generational, but I know nothing about French Press. We use a drip method. Tell me more about the French Press. Is it expensive? Frankly it will be tough to get beyond the name. The only things French that I like are Farel and Calvin (and those addictive potato slices at In-N-Out Burgers and McDonalds).


----------



## Davidius (Feb 12, 2008)

Uhh...  I like the coffee maker my old roommate had.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 12, 2008)

If I'm limited to those choices, then french press.

My personal favorite, though, is the vacuum brewer.







All of the flavor of a French Press, but cooler to watch. 


Craig said:


> I think the coffee makes all the difference....my favorite is from Gevalia: Royal Vinter
> 
> There's an inexact science to different kinds of coffees...with Gevalia I use heaping spoonfuls and I pack the grounds tight before I let the water drip in. If the coffee is of a lesser quality, very HEAPING spoonfuls.



The coffee makes _some_ of the difference. There are other factors that make or break a good brew, such as water quality, correct grind, correct coffee/water proportion, brew time, brew temperature, etc. A failure at any of these points makes for a nasty drink.


----------



## raekwon (Feb 12, 2008)

(BTW - Percolator doesn't even deserve to be on this list. Quite possibly the worst way to make coffee, as it's essentially just the brewing and re-brewing (burning) of coffee grounds in hot coffee. Gross.)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> My wife and I grind our own beans. But, honestly, maybe it's generational, but I know nothing about French Press. We use a drip method. Tell me more about the French Press. Is it expensive? Frankly it will be tough to get beyond the name. The only things French that I like are Farel and Calvin (and those addictive potato slices at In-N-Out Burgers and McDonalds).



French press - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Not expensive at all. I picked one up at Ikea a couple of years back for a few dollars. I'm sure there are more expensive variants but this works fine.

You basically heat up water (in my case I just put a measuring cup in the microwave for a few minutes) and then pour the water in the caraffe and add coffee grounds. You let the coffee seep into the water for a bit and then you use the press part to force the grounds to the bottom of the caraffe. The plunger is basically a screen with rubber edges to push all the grounds to the bottom and separate it from the liquid on top.

As others noted, the result is a very smooth coffee and much unlike a drip taste - very good. It's also very easy to make just one cup of coffee if that's all you need.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 12, 2008)

BTW, I *love* Dunkin Donuts coffee. It still tastes good when I make it but their coffee machines make it taste SO good.


----------



## AV1611 (Feb 12, 2008)

Cafetière


----------



## Neopatriarch (Feb 12, 2008)

I use a mug press. 

For the freshest coffee, roast your own beans. I'll roast some on the stove top whenever I'm in the mood for coffee.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Feb 12, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> BTW, I *love* Dunkin Donuts coffee. It still tastes good when I make it but their coffee machines make it taste SO good.




They add salt to the water. I do the same when dripping my coffee


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 12, 2008)

Voted for drip because it's about all we can handle.

The water can make a difference. We take regularly-delivered bottled spring water (5 gal bottles) and have a water-cooler.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the Keurig system. Here is a demo. You can get a great cup of coffee in 30 seconds. Same temp, same cup every time. You can pick from a variety of coffee types or go for a variety pack of k-cups to try a bunch of different kinds. No wasted coffee, no clean-up. Think I'll have a cup right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## jawyman (Feb 12, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I love Huguenot's Press... that is a more Reformed answer. Jeff, will you press some tomorrow between classes?



Nate, you buy the coffee and I will bring the press.


----------



## Seb (Feb 12, 2008)

KMK said:


> I use a perculator but it is on its last legs. Any suggestions? How does the 'french press' work? How many cups can you make?



You can buy press pots ranging from a couple of cups up to around 16 or more. I like the Bodum™ press it's easy to get replacement parts for.

You also need a burr grinder because you want the ground to be more coarse and consistent than what you get in pre-ground regular coffee. When I first got my press I used the grinder in the grocery store set on the coarsest setting.

Place coffee in pot, pour in almost boiling water, steep for 2-5 minutes, press grounds to the bottom and drink. Pour leftover coffee into a carafe or it will get bitter. 

I've found you can make poor quality (read cheap) coffee beans taste pretty good by varying the steep time.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 12, 2008)

As far as coffee gadgets go, the French Press is the best. It's simple and straightforward, and if you don't drop it, will last for years. They don't have to be expensive.

But for real coffee, I prefer "Cowboy Coffee", our answer to the Turks. 

Cowboy Coffee, Backpacker Style (INeedCoffee.com)


----------



## JM (Feb 12, 2008)

Café cubano or regular expresso but I have drip every morning.

jm
PS: I don't mind a little sludge and grit in my cup.


----------



## Seb (Feb 12, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> But for real coffee, I prefer "Cowboy Coffee", our answer to the Turks.



Now that's a MAN'S coffee. Old school style.


----------



## JM (Feb 12, 2008)

I'll try the cowboy coffee tomorrow morning.


----------



## JM (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok, I tried the cowboy coffee and ya know, it wasn't bad at a all, a little thick but it tasted kind of like espresso.

Which brings me to my question. I use to have a fancy espresso maker with the froth arm but it doesn't steam like it use to so I was out tonight looking and found a stove top espresso maker for $20 bucks. I've never had stove top espresso before and was wondering if it tastes different and if so, how much different?

Thanks.

j


----------



## jawyman (Feb 13, 2008)

It should be $20.00 well spent. You may find your coffee does not have the same smoothness as with an expensive machine, but I can tell you after having lived in Europe, more Europeans use the the stovetop (Moka) method at home than they do the expensive machines. I use a very nice one from Bialati.


----------



## Timothy William (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a French Press sitting on my desk - here it is universally referred to as a coffee plunger. I don't see why it is considered a time consuming way to make coffee. I put a spoonful of coffee in the plunger, pour on hot water and stir. Then take it back to my desk and let it sit for a few minutes while I get back to work, then plunge it and pour into a mug. All up about a minute or two of effort per cup of coffee. 

Mmmmm, coffee.


----------

